# Lemonade OD - add treble and pre-gain?



## Darrencp (May 8, 2022)

Hey dudes! 

On the latest version of the lemon drop (now the 7 series overdrive) the official site says its added 2 new pots (pre-gain and treble) but it's the same circuit. 

Possible to add these to the current Lemonade OD board? 

Cheers
D


----------



## jesuscrisp (May 18, 2022)

If I was to guess what either pot does, I'd say make R6 a C1K pot and R9 a B10K or C10K one. R6 controls the gain of the first transistor, R9 together with C10 forms a lowpass filter.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 18, 2022)

Another "pre-gain" possibility, without looking at the schematic, is it's simply a pot chucked onto the very front of the circuit to tame/limit the signal going into the circuit.


----------



## MobyOctopad (May 18, 2022)

@PedalPCB, been meaning to ask, but any chance of a new batch of the Lemonade (and MOSFET Driver) sometime soon? Cheers!


----------



## Robert (May 18, 2022)

MobyOctopad said:


> @PedalPCB, been meaning to ask, but any chance of a new batch of the Lemonade (and MOSFET Driver) sometime soon? Cheers!



Several of the older PCBs are getting a refresh, I just finished up the Lemonade so it should be here in about two weeks.   MOSFET Driver might take a little longer.


----------



## MobyOctopad (May 18, 2022)

Robert said:


> Several of the older PCBs are getting a refresh, I just finished up the Lemonade so it should be here in about two weeks.   MOSFET Driver might take a little longer.


That's awesome, thanks so much!


----------



## krupdb8 (Jul 1, 2022)

@PedalPCB Looks like I received one of the new Lemonade Overdrive PCBs, but I don't see a build doc for the update. Will that be available soon? 
Thanks-- Ken


----------



## Robert (Jul 1, 2022)

The only difference is component placement.

The schematic, parts list, and drill template are all the same as the previous version of the doc.


----------



## krupdb8 (Jul 2, 2022)

Oh, nice! Thanks, I should have looked a little closer.


----------



## HamishR (Jul 26, 2022)

I can't remember where I got the info but as far as the pregain is concerned it is replacing the 1K to ground from the emitter of the BC108 with a 100R resistor going to pin 3 of a B2K pot. Pin 2 goes to a 4µ7 cap which goes to ground and pin 1 goes to ground.


----------



## music6000 (Jul 27, 2022)

HamishR said:


> I can't remember where I got the info but as far as the pregain is concerned it is replacing the 1K to ground from the emitter of the BC108 with a 100R resistor going to pin 3 of a B2K pot. Pin 2 goes to a 4µ7 cap which goes to ground and pin 1 goes to ground.
> 
> View attachment 29882


Finally a Lemon Drop layout with the correct 3 - 4u7 electrolytic's in place!!!!

Here is his latest version:








						7 Series Overdrive
					

Originally dubbed the Lemon Drop, the 7 Series Overdrive is a simple and effective “fuzzy overdrive” designed to capture the sounds of the Vox 4 and 7 Series amplifiers.  Used by Revolver era Beatles and Page on the second Zep album, these were hybrid amps with a solid state preamp and tube...



					www.lumpystoneshop.com


----------

